
An Arab Spring For IT - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/04/an-arab-spring-for-it/
======
andrewvc
This is disgusting. Taking an international movement against dictatorship and
comparing it to trends in the tech sector?

Not only is this a poor analogy, it's outright disrespectful.

